# Geeky video thread



## Persephone The Dread

Sorry if this thread already exists, I did search quickly. I started spamming another thread with these videos I just found and then thought 'I should post these somewhere more appropriate, but I don't think there's a thread for this...'

So yus Wrench's mask:






That's a long video (I've just started watching it,) so will also link this cause it's cool:


----------



## Were




----------



## Barakiel

omg thank you, I've been needing a place to post this:


(Dunno how to embed videos from tumblr)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Were said:


>


lol I've seen that bit at 0:10 where he drops the light sabre before, amazing. :') when I was 8 and that film first came out I was obsessed with his character though, I think it was one of the first characters I ever liked... (Not _like _ liked, I should say) And I _really _ can't remember why. Everyone hates the prequels too lol but as I grew up in the 90s it ended up being the first film I watched and the only one we had on VHS so it's also the one I've watched the most times because of that.



Barakiel said:


> omg thank you, I've been needing a place to post this:
> 
> 
> (Dunno how to embed videos from tumblr)


aww lol


----------



## ljubo




----------



## ShadowOne

i always like these


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I love these type of sequence breaking videos


----------



## ThatGuy11200




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I can't play this game because I don't have a PS4 but he's now one of my favourite video game characters anyway :')


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> A life day classic...


You *******! :laugh:I was searching this thread just to post that. Great minds...

Ok... I can find something...

Here we go:


----------



## ThatGuy11200




----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


> Well, there's always this. :um


So cheesy. Haha! Actual album. That's even more funny.

I'll watch the Star Wars Christmas Special in full one day. :serious:


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## JustThisGuy

Laughed my butt off. How many Filburts we have here on SAS?


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Persephone The Dread

JustThisGuy said:


>


Hah I love that guy I've seen some of his vines around on tumblr:


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## feels




----------



## feels

ShadowOne said:


>


I've never really played this cause I know I'd suck too much *** and get nowhere but this track holy **** it's so good.


----------



## JustThisGuy

DBZ fans? This is pretty cool:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810729586661068800


----------



## Were




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is me XD I have to explore everywhere.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This isn't as good as you'd want it to be, but I appreciate that it exists:


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy

Happy Valentine's Day, Gamers and BFs & GFs that aren't yet love their gamer SO anyway. 






Nat is hilarious.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is random


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Fever Dream said:


>


I'm a huge Wes Anderson fan. That was awesome. Thanks.


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Gamers in China being kidnapped and sent to rehabilitation camps by their parents. Kind of funny. Not sure what to think about it.


----------



## TuxedoChief




----------



## CaptainMarvel




----------



## Persephone The Dread

CaptainMarvel said:


>


Wow that's cool.

I don't always come into this thread, but when I do it's to post this guy's videos.

The last couple of lines are particularly funny:






I think I probably posted this one before but it's still hilarious:






I'm dying. I don't watch much anime but I've seen this in other fansubbed Japanese stuff:


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## JustThisGuy

http://imgur.com/EmyJlki


----------



## CaptainMarvel




----------



## JustThisGuy

Yeah... Someone made this video:


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## JustThisGuy

CaptainMarvel said:


>





Persephone The Dread said:


> Wow that's cool.


At first, I thought, "neat." But after thinking of the application, I could definitely see it in the near future being used as a means to create a model of blueprints, replacing both model and blueprints as you craft it with the pegs. Then, maybe in the far-flung future, it can then be used in a much larger scale. Pegs that create actual constructs, with one or a few architects as the construction workers themselves with the help of the software and hardware and material of the very giant pegs. And, with it's ability to rise and fluctuate, it can acclimate to quakes and flooding by altering the stature to the construct. The latter is more than likely very, very far off (being that the sun is a much more quantitative energy source and yet we're still burning dino-turds, a finite source), but the previous I mentioned could definitely be applicable in the near future.


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Everything that's stupid about the Kryptonians in "Man of Steel"


----------



## CaptainMarvel




----------



## Barakiel

I can't stop watching this for some reason


Gaaaaahh.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy

I don't give a **** about live-action Beauty and the Beast, but this was pretty damn adorable.


----------



## feels




----------



## CaptainMarvel

You can buy them for a little under $1000. It's tempting but I can imagine these being much cheaper and better in a few years.

Now if I could afford to buy a whole bunch of them like in this video I would definitely do it. Freak out the neighbors.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

they're all so serious, I'm dying.


----------



## Were

Persephone The Dread said:


> they're all so serious, I'm dying.


I downloaded GTA V 7 days ago and I've been playing it a lot, great game.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Mr. Sunday Movies, reveal of faces!




You can move the camera. It's not perfect, but this is new to me and will probably get better on YT.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Ten years ago, The Force Awakens was awakening.


----------



## feels

This game is the only thing I think about anymore


----------



## Were




----------



## ShadowOne

would be cool to go to something like this


----------



## CaptainMarvel

Were said:


>


lol. I love how creative people are.


----------



## ShadowOne

Their voice for Jill cracks me up. BARRAY!!


----------



## CaptainMarvel

This is pretty cool


----------



## ShadowOne

havent watched the whole thing but I'm looking forward to it

Neil Druckmann's brilliant and i loved horizon zero dawn. Easily in my top 5 games of this generation. Just fun to pick machines apart, the game was super polished unlike a lot of big games nowadays..just awesome. Didnt know they worked on it for 6 years

I wish i was creative and worked in the industry


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Scrub-Zero

This guy lol. I always enjoy his Dark Souls videos.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## MinatoMatoi

feels said:


> This game is the only thing I think about anymore


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is insane






I love how whimsical this is, it's like something from a children's fantasy book.






'The snare drum is two coasters with a contact microphone and a box filled with basmati rice' lol


----------



## Stray Bullet

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1425694047486936


----------



## ShadowOne

this is really ****ing funny to me


----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Scrub-Zero

They keep coming...the funny starts @1:11


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ lol that's great


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I don't think you could find a better way to replay the old classic Quake.


----------



## Were

Wiseau serious?﻿


----------



## ShadowOne

lmao. the sound of disappointment


----------



## Hollo




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## ShadowOne

the move at 2:25 is slick as hell lol. too bad its just a CG trailer


----------



## unemployment simulator

actually looks pretty good lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Glue




----------



## Hollo

So catchy @3:32


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Barakiel

Just try the darn tail Kobayashi.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Rickets

And he lived happily ever after.

Thanks for the journey Geralt, and CD Projekt Red


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream

Why is everything suddenly so raw?


----------



## AngelClare




----------



## WillYouStopDave

What the fuk is it?


----------



## AngelClare

WillYouStopDave said:


> What the fuk is it?


lol, that was awesome. I didn't think that thing would fly or land. It must be a lot lighter than it looks.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream

***Spoiler Warning***


----------



## BAH

Finally


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## feels




----------



## Fever Dream

...and I think that fixes just about everything.


----------



## RyanIsNerdy




----------



## Fever Dream

Aww... all she wanted was practical armor.


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## unemployment simulator

i'll be really sad to see this business shut down completely and close all their stores. I don't have as many memories as I couldn't afford a lot of toys as a kid and a lot of stuff I have forgotten, but I remember buying a lot of cpc 464 games from there, also used to buy things like matchbox cars, lego. the one thing that struck me though was the sense of awe! walking into the superstore for me was the equivalent of willy wonkers chocolate factory! I don't think kids that didn't grow up with physical toys being as prevalent will have that feeling and its a shame if they shut all the warehouses down that kids will never experience that again.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## holos

I cant post video (


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## unemployment simulator

most casual gamers were ignorant of the saturn. fantastic console with superb 2d titles which have aged really well compared to 3d. online multiplayer in 1996! loads of hidden gems there which were never advertised well. this isn't like the 32x or 3do which lacks content, this console did have the games people just never knew about it, plus the press hated it. the thing is, you can't easily emulate it either, so if you never had one you kind of missed out. prices now are pretty high.


----------



## Nekobasu




----------



## Fever Dream

Yes, this one does actually contain spoilers. So... viewer discretion is advised.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

unemployment simulator said:


> i'll be really sad to see this business shut down completely and close all their stores. I don't have as many memories as I couldn't afford a lot of toys as a kid and a lot of stuff I have forgotten, but I remember buying a lot of cpc 464 games from there, also used to buy things like matchbox cars, lego. the one thing that struck me though was the sense of awe! walking into the superstore for me was the equivalent of willy wonkers chocolate factory! I don't think kids that didn't grow up with physical toys being as prevalent will have that feeling and its a shame if they shut all the warehouses down that kids will never experience that again.


Yeah, but times are changing, kids would rather play on apps than with physical toys... but i can't really judge them, i grew up on DOS,DnD and the NES so i don't really have a say.

Also the game chasers are amazing.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

I love web DM, they give me a lot of thinking points when it comes to world building and rp in DnD... to bad my old DnD group from middle school has moved away.
11 years later and they still play, just in cali, which is not New York. lol


----------



## unemployment simulator

LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> Yeah, but times are changing, kids would rather play on apps than with physical toys... but i can't really judge them, i grew up on DOS,DnD and the NES so i don't really have a say.
> 
> Also the game chasers are amazing.


yep, it's just the way things are now, technological progress tends to dictate the trends, kids want what is popular for the time for the most part. think jay from the game chasers on one episode mentioned something like this. great show.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

he's got a whole channel dedicated to recreating moves from tekken. thought this one was mighty impressive;


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## whereistheoffswitch




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream

Now in 21:9 aspect ratio.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I wouldn't be able to play one, but I want one! Pretty cool stuff


----------



## Glue




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## ScorchedEarth

Very comforting to think that, no matter how big or important your problems seem, they're literally nothing in the grand scheme of things. No matter what you accomplish or don't, the universe is going to erase all memory of it, as well as anyone who could remember it and the matter that would be required for the existence of such a being.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## ScorchedEarth

If Tediore existed and made guns irl.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Solomoon

One of the reasons I don't game online basically ever is because you pay extra and might get lag. If I had 5G I might try something like Fortnite or PUBG.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## That Random Guy

*Funny & Relatable*


----------



## Solomoon

10/10 voice performance


----------



## ShadowOne

mmhm. i had the same exact analysis as i was watching the movie...cuz im worldly and know things

not really..but its cool


----------



## That Random Guy




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## either/or

WillYouStopDave said:


>


lol @ "not everyone can shop at Sears, Lady" @ 10:00


----------



## WillYouStopDave

either/or said:


> lol @ "not everyone can shop at Sears, Lady" @ 10:00


 Hey. Back when this video was made, being a geek meant you probably bought your clothes at Sears. Now, being a "geek" means you're cool. Back then, it wasn't even slightly.


----------

